# The Dr. called with some results back...



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I had been thinking about calling this week to get information about the pathology results. I supposedly had an appt. yesterday that I wasn't aware of.

The full autopsy results won't be in for 2-3 weeks, but they did come back with multiple findings from the other tests that were done. It appeared Duncan had about 13 different birth defects. He had multiple heart defects, all incompatible with life. Problems with his GI tract, lungs and I believe he mentioned tracheoesophageal fistula which caused my polyhydramnios. He mentioned other stuff, but some of it is a blur. He brought up Trisomy 21. He didn't have the typical features/characteristics of babies born with Trisomy 21, but all of his birth defects were associated with babies with T21. He said babies with that many defects usually don't make it that far in pregnancy. He likely wouldn't have made it to term. But at least he was snuggled tightly in my womb for almost 35 weeks. He was a fighter.

I didn't have the AFP done and we wouldn't have terminated the pregnancy with a positive result.

I had a feeling something was wrong, especially when my fluid level jumped so much. I didn't want something to be wrong, but I had a feeling. What really frustrates me is that he had all of these gross malformations that went undetected at the level II u/s I had at 25 weeks. I asked the u/s tech if all looked good and she said he looked fine.

The night of my induction the OB looked over the u/s pictures and said everything looked good. I wouldn't think *that* many genetic defects would be hard to spot. They would have been apparent then.

With DD1 I was told her lateral brain ventricles were enlarged at 30 weeks. I saw a peri and had BPP and NSTs done until I delivered. The last u/s showed her ventricles were getting bigger. The day after she was born an ultrasound was done and it showed her ventricles were normal. They called it an "ultrasound artifact."

Having a stillborn baby with what looks to be T21 increases my chances of another baby being born with it. I don't think it's a huge jump, but that's in the back of my mind. He brought up genetic testing and all that jazz. Not at all comfortable with having an amnio done. I know that for sure. I would definitely want a maternal/fetal medicine specialist to perform level II u/s.

It was heartbreaking to hear so much was wrong with him, but I'm glad I have that closure. Now we know and we can move forward and use the information for the next pregnancy.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Brittany, did you talk to the A-hole Navy Captain Pathologist down there or one of the OBs?

I am sorry so much was wrong with him. I know that I have a higher chance of an abruption now that I've had one but I also have to think that I've had four pregnancies that were completely fine, you know? Life doesn't give any guarantees but I am glad that you are still going to try again. Love to you and to Duncan's memory. I hope that the findings can help lessen some of the guilt and the questions I know you had.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

It's gotta be one of those things.. hard to know, hard to not know..


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Lisa, he mentioned the pathologist's name a couple times but I can't remember what it was. I spoke with the OB that has been handling my "case." I'm nervous about the whole genetic testing. I've read in some places that the chances of T21 happening again goes up 1 percent. So not a huge jump. I just struggle with how to proceed or manage the next pregnancy. We still plan to have the next or future babies at home.

They'll have the complete report available in Jan. That's when I'll be able to get copies of the results.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had 2 m/c's, one healthy son that survived a cord defect, one healthy son with Down syndrome (T21), then 2 more m/c's before finally having our last child, a healthy baby girl. You are correct, the risk increase after having a child with Ds is only 1% higher than other women your age, unless your baby had translocation Ds. I assume they are doing a karotype on your baby's blood to see if there is a genetic irregularity. Usually they can run a quick test, called a FISH test, to give you results within 72 hrs, otherwise it does take longer to get the full report. You might ask your dt about this if it is an urgent concern for you.

I was 37 when my dd was born this year, so that increased my risks more than anything else. I chose not to have prenatal testing other than sonos. We ended up with 15 sonos (several of them were level 2) because of an antibody issue I had and they needed to watch the baby closely for problems. After losing 4 pregnancies, we felt very blessed to carry our last child and didn't want to cloud our time with her.

Diwn syndrome is usually not a fatal condition, even with the common congenital defects that can come with it. I'm so sorry your LO had so many complications.

Edited to add: I read his birth story. He was beautiful, mama! I noticed he had a Simean Crease on his palm, a marker for Ds, my son has it on both hands. On his footprints, is there a large gap between the first and second toes? My son has that marker, too.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

One hand, I say I am glad that you have answers now. On another hand, I am so sad for you because I know that having answers doesn't always help. I thought it would and it has made my grief a tons worse than it was.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah definitely a mixed bag of emotions going on with you now, I'm sure.

hugs.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh Brittany!!! My goodness... I just finished reading your pm and came to check in here before responding. What must you be feeling, are you ok?


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
Oh Brittany!!! My goodness... I just finished reading your pm and came to check in here before responding. What must you be feeling, are you ok?

I feel relieved, but sad he had so many complications. Every time I see a picture of a baby or child with Ds I think, "That would have been him had he not had so much wrong with him. He would be alive and a sweet happy beautiful child."

I had a feeling something was wrong with him when the fluid started to build up, but I didn't want it to be him. The experience with DD1 and the doctors thinking something was wrong with her when she was born completely healthy made me question the u/s this time. I doubted off and on whether the level II was right. Trying to stay positive I tried to squelch the pessimism. It had always seemed to work before. But I guess my instincts were right all along.

It feels good to finally have answers.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Precious Duncan. I hope this news brings you some peace.

I know that the week between our son's death and finding out what caused it was hard because I questioned our decisions. Finding out that his death was preventable had the velamentous cord insertion and vasa previa been diagnosed before birth was wrenching. Still hard to wrap my mind around and am dealing with it in pieces.

I know it must have been hard to hear - your son was lovely. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Just big hugs Brittany. I'm so sorry Duncan wasn't able to come home with you.


----------

